# Face Scrubs



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I find I really benefit from using these almost daily, particuarly before a shave.

I have tried many, but always come back to Clinique Face Scrub for Men as this seems to be the only one I have found with any 'bite' and seems to have many abbrasive particles in a thick paste, rather than one or two in some sloppy liquid.

Anyone else use one and found anything simmilar or better than Clinique, maybe at a slightly lower price?

I've also tried homebrews of E45 and Sea Salt, but they have been OK at best.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I use this one, it's very good, I always go back to it after trying others.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If you've got a Lush shop it's worth popping into there and asking what they've got. You can usually see what the scrub is like before you buy it, they might give you a sample.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

80 grit wet & dry. :thumb:

Clean & Clear Morning Energy is good too.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

organisys said:


> I find I really benefit from using these almost daily, particuarly before a shave.
> 
> I have tried many, but always come back to Clinique Face Scrub for Men as this seems to be the only one I have found with any 'bite' and seems to have many abbrasive particles in a thick paste, rather than one or two in some sloppy liquid.
> 
> ...


I always end up going back to Clinique, the menthol makes my eyes water at times though.
I've been meaning to try bulldog face scrub, anyone use it?


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I have tried lots of exfoliating face scrubs (but not the Clinique face scrub), "Boots Tea Tree & Witch Hazel Exfoliating Face Scrub" is the best I have tried that is a thicker paste with the most amount of abrasive particles out of all that I've tried.

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Tea-Tree-Witch-Hazel-Exfoliating-Face-Scrub-150ml_1213736/

I'd definitely recommend you give it a try if you like face scrubs with a "bite"


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The best I've used is this :thumb:...

http://www.mankind.co.uk/anthony-logistics-facial-scrub-226gm/10362491.html


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I always use st Ives apricot scrub


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

You shouldn't need to be using a scrub daily , I would have thought once a week should be enough for most ?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

cleancar said:


> You shouldn't need to be using a scrub daily , I would have thought once a week should be enough for most ?


I use one first thing in the morning, and last thing at night before bed.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

gordonpuk said:


> I always end up going back to Clinique, the menthol makes my eyes water at times though.
> I've been meaning to try bulldog face scrub, anyone use it?


Bulldog is not too bad of the cheaper ones, but still not even close to Clinique.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> I use this one, it's very good, I always go back to it after trying others.


I wondered how you looked so young!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Natalie said:


> If you've got a Lush shop it's worth popping into there and asking what they've got. You can usually see what the scrub is like before you buy it, they might give you a sample.


Tried a Sea-salt and Avocado I think it was, again not too bad but expensive, and only did an OK job as opposed to thorough I guess. Might try some of their others.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> The best I've used is this :thumb:...
> 
> http://www.mankind.co.uk/anthony-logistics-facial-scrub-226gm/10362491.html


Looks good, and should be at the price!

I did try one of their clays once, was OK.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

sitalchauhan said:


> I have tried lots of exfoliating face scrubs (but not the Clinique face scrub), "Boots Tea Tree & Witch Hazel Exfoliating Face Scrub" is the best I have tried that is a thicker paste with the most amount of abrasive particles out of all that I've tried.
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Tea-Tree-Witch-Hazel-Exfoliating-Face-Scrub-150ml_1213736/
> 
> I'd definitely recommend you give it a try if you like face scrubs with a "bite"


Thanks, may give that a whirl as is a good price.


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

The best one I used was a l'oreal one for a few years, was like sand paper. Really gritty and really could tell you had used it afterwards 

Can no longer find it in the shops


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I use clinique and loreal pure and matt face scrub. I like both if that helps. The loreal is £6 which is a lot cheaper than the clinique


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

White-r26 said:


> The best one I used was a l'oreal one for a few years, was like sand paper. Really gritty and really could tell you had used it afterwards
> 
> Can no longer find it in the shops


Is this the green tub one you are referring to, if so have not seen this product around in shops or any websites, one of the best scrubs going, use to make my skin alot whiter in colour


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Loreal men expert green one is good yea


Still available in all the shops near me. I usually grab a few from asda when they are at £3.50


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

No it's was a different 1.. In a smaller bottle, I use that 1 now as I can't find the other


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Was like this only in a small tube


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I use the L'oreal magnetic face wash daily


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

ivor said:


> I use the L'oreal magnetic face wash daily


Squeaky clean


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Do face scrubs use diminishing abrasives :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

4d_dc2 said:


> Do face scrubs use diminishing abrasives :lol:


Salt based ones do as the salt dissolves in water!


----------

